# BBC Sports Personality 2009



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

BBC1- 7pm.........I know it clashes with X Factor but who do you think will win....

My vote goes to our local boy Tom Daley, the 15 year old diver.

However, I think Jenson Button may be a favourite to win tonight.

The full list of contenders...

Jenson Button...F1 world champion
Mark Cavendish...cyclist
Jessica Ennis.....Heptathlete..World Champion
Tom Daley...World champion diver
David Haye....heavyweight boxer
Ryan Giggs....footballer
Andy Murray....tennis player
Beth Tweddle...gymnast
Phillips Idowu....triple jumper
Andrew Strauss...England cricket team captain


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I thought Jensen or the boxer would win. Dh is kicking himself that he didn't put any money on Giggs as he saw it at 20/1 when the names were released and thought about it. Ho hum!


----------

